# Cutting Flower Pots (terracotta) for breeding caves



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

How would I go about cutting flower pots for use as breeding caves in a species tank?

What kind of saw, knife, or general technique should I use to get them cut the way I want?

I wasn't sure where to post this though...wasn't sure if Equipment and Supplies, Aquarium Decor, or DIY section would've been appropriate so I posted this here.

Let me know what you guys know works for the job...

~Ed


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My husband used a dremel, which worked but it definitely ate blades (even diamond ones). I've heard something about soaking them first.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

How much are dremels typically?

I was thinking of using something like a pipe cutter saw, like the ones used to cut metal and pvc pipes... But I wasn't sure and didn't want to ruin a perfectly good saw...


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

I want to do cuts like these: 








And


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I've always used a hammer and sharp screw driver... not exact, but it works... and once you've started, you can chip away, or with a pair of plyers.. a hand saw will work for the straight cuts.


----------



## eL Chupy (Aug 6, 2007)

i use these pots for my snake...had to upgrade a few times as he's grown

soak the pot first... makes it way easier.. for the first picture... (thats what i do) i drill sevral holes with a drill to make the shape... then i tap it off with a hammer. then i have a pail of water there and use a selection of files. those real big heavy tooth metal ones to get the big chunks, and finally a finer one to finish the edges and make it smooth. one peice of advise.. buy more than you plan to use, for every 1 I get right, i seem to break another...

the straight cut one..???? maybe just break a few and you'll have an assortment of different sizes. just put some cover in a fry tank like that


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

For the one to be cut in half, just sink a whole one in the substrate...the substrate will fill up almost half anyway, LOL.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

I almost bought a dremel but instead just got a new hack saw and it worked. The saw I bought came with three blades, two that had super small teeth that worked okay but took forever and a blade for cutting branches with huge teeth. Surprisingly the one with the huge teeth actually cut a lot faster (though difficult) and when I did get a rythm going it sliced through the terracotta like butter...

Anyway I have the pot caves in the tank now. Something I noticed is that the fish aren't really going it them at all. Could it be that they are only one-way caves (no rear exit) and they don't feel comfortable in them, or do they just need time to warm up to the new habitat?

~Ed


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

i soaked it and used pliers...........


----------



## wilpir (Jan 30, 2006)

Go to your local tile store and they may cut them for you..I did all my own as I have a tile wet saw..Like a hot knife thru butter!! :thumb: Wilpir


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I either use a screwdriver & hammer... or a pair of pliers... but I'm not very good at it so listen to others on technique... 

I have found that my Cichlids prefer caves with 2 doors...

I have found that my Cichlids will shy away from 'new caves' for several days to a week before giving it a fair chance to become a new home...


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

i know a flower pot isnt very natural, but i think the pliers give it a more natural "cave opening" look........


----------

